
Winklevoss Twins’ Advice for Zuckerberg: Facebook Should Be More Like Google - evo_9
http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/daily-ticker/winklevoss-twins-advice-zuckerberg-facebook-more-google-191512614.html
======
OafTobark
I don't think these guys qualify to give advice to anyone...

